# First big tank!



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

Hi folks,

My new tank arrives on Thursday! I can't wait, I'm also have having serious problems making my mind up what to do. I'm want to do a newbie low tech planted tank with lots of nice beginner plants. I dug up some big slabs of slate from my garden so want to use those too. I'll be putting my random mix of tetras in, I'm not overly bothered about selecting the right fish to compliment my tank at this point, I just want to make a nice habitat for my peaceful little fish.

The tank is 5ft by 1.5 ft by 2 ft high. Its roughly 400l but once all the hardscape is in it'll probably be around 350l.

The first thing is how to lay out the tank. On the one hand I want it to be easy to maintain so was thinking of keeping it simple. Then I started farting around with this slate out the back door and made a nice mountainous looking scape. I also cut some of it to make a tier which I'm not sure about. So if I go for a fancy looking mountain I'm worried about deep substrate and dead spots. And if I keep it flattish and simple I'm worried it might look a bit plain. Also if I make it look like a nice mountain then cover it in plants then it might look out of scale or just take over the rocks. 

I'm currently trying to choose substrate, due to the size of the tank and my wallet I can't bring myself to fork out for the premium aqua soils as it would cost £120-£150. Instead I'm going to go for Westland Aquatic compost which I'm using in my 60l tank. I also read the dirtied tank thread which recommended peat moss so was going to give that a try. I live in a soft water area in the West of Scotland. 

I'm going to cap it with sand and have been trying to find some suitable coarse sand. APS do 30kg for about £34 with a grain size of 0.8-1mm. On ebay I can get some around the same price with a grain size of 1-3mm. Any thoughts about that? I think a light coloured substrate would contrast nicely with the dark blue slate.

I also stumbled across horticultural grit sand which is a coarse sand but I can't find what the grain size is. Has anyone ever used that? I have worked out that it is coarser than play sand which is classed as fine.  

I've got a new APS 2000 lph filter with a small pre-fiter, and an inline Hydor heater which my pal has given me but I reckon I might need 2 heaters. 

I've still to choose the lights but I'm thinking about using 2 60cm Chihiros A-Series Plus and joining them up, that way I can dim them. The version of the light that's 120-150cm can't be dimmed. 

I'll be dosing ferts too. And I might stick a bit of wood in too 

Any thoughts folks? 

Cheers,

Col


----------



## Edvet (20 Nov 2017)

I would prefer them all in the same orientation to look less contrived, more natural


----------



## Zeus. (20 Nov 2017)

Col1in said:


> I'm thinking about using 2 60cm Chihiros A-Series Plus and joining them up, that way I can dim them.



Yes you can use a TC420 to control both but you will need to get a PSU with an higher amp rating, Doing the same on my 50l  tank with two smaller units. The TC420 can handle 20amps but 20Amp PSU hard to get hold off and not cheap. I have a 10amp PSU on the way
The TC420 will allow you to dim the lights on a schedule easy to do via PC. Ran a Test on the TC420 last week and it kept time even when the power had been off for 6.5 days, which is good.
Not sure on the current draw of your units and may be chaeper to get two TC420 then you can just use the PSU that come with the lights.


----------



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

Great pic Edvet thanks, that actually help quite a lot..

And thanks Zeus but I didn't mean join the up electronically, just in the middle and have two separate plugs with dimmers. What your suggesting sounds way beyond my abilities! For just now...


----------



## Zeus. (20 Nov 2017)

Col1in said:


> just in the middle and have two separate plugs with dimmers. What your suggesting sounds way beyond my abilities!



These TC420 will work as timers and will dim the lights on a schedule so you can have the lights on at 20% for 30mins at start of photoperiod then have it on at say 50% for the next 5-6hours then have them on lowest setting for extended viewing.They work out at about £25, so no need for timers that cant dim and not all timers keep there time when there is a power cut, the TC420 I tested lasted over 6days


----------



## tam (20 Nov 2017)

I agree, I think they'd look better stacked all flat they same way so they look like they formed that way. I've just learnt the joys of egg crate if you want to stack things higher without piling substrate too high underneath. As long as your careful so it's hidden it makes a great support.


----------



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

Zeus. said:


> These TC420 will work as timers and will dim the lights on a schedule so you can have the lights on at 20% for 30mins at start of photoperiod then have it on at say 50% for the next 5-6hours then have them on lowest setting for extended viewing.They work out at about £25, so no need for timers that cant dim and not all timers keep there time when there is a power cut, the TC420 I tested lasted over 6days


Cool, I'll look into it...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

tam said:


> I agree, I think they'd look better stacked all flat they same way so they look like they formed that way. I've just learnt the joys of egg crate if you want to stack things higher without piling substrate too high underneath. As long as your careful so it's hidden it makes a great support.


Yeah well I have lots of big chunks of slate that would do the job to build it up. I was also thinking about the gravel in tights sandbag method.

I'm just back from home, bought 2 bags of pond compost and 2 bags of sharp horticulture sand. £16... If it works it will be the cheapest substrate in history! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

Col1in said:


> Yeah well I have lots of big chunks of slate that would do the job to build it up. I was also thinking about the gravel in tights sandbag method.
> 
> I'm just back from home, bought 2 bags of pond compost and 2 bags of sharp horticulture sand. £16... If it works it will be the cheapest substrate in history!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Homebase!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

Grit sand, would anybody stick this in their tank? Looks natural and is definitely gritty which is what I'm after. On the other hand it looks a bit messy.. 





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Col1in (20 Nov 2017)

Col1in said:


> Grit sand, would anybody stick this in their tank? Looks natural and is definitely gritty which is what I'm after. On the other hand it looks a bit messy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it's actually called sharp sand. Been looking at so much sand today!


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (20 Nov 2017)

I have the same color in my tank, i like it, it's natural. Just i have riversand wich is rounded, less sharp and wont hurt the barbels of cory"s and the likes. So the same color, but riversand


----------



## Col1in (21 Nov 2017)

I remember you mentioning river sand in another thread, I googled it but couldn't find any in my area unfortunately..


----------



## Edvet (21 Nov 2017)

Yeah sand we have plenty here in the Netherlands, rocks not so many


----------



## Col1in (27 Nov 2017)

Well I used compost and sharp sand but bought some fancy sand to jazz it up and it looks like snow! Interesting look... Hoping once the plants are it it'll look better!







Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (27 Nov 2017)

If it's gonna be low tech, maybe make the spraybar on the side window and point it to the opposite side (maybe both on the left side, debris will collect on the leftside to, makes it easier to remove while waterchanging)


----------



## foxfish (27 Nov 2017)

How much depth of substrate have you got? I am not sure if the square layout of the right looks very natural & overall it does not offer much perspective or depth of field. 
What do you plan on planting? You have a lot of height in you tank.


----------



## Col1in (27 Nov 2017)

Well I went with the compost and sharp sand, but I bought some fancy sand to jazz it up but it looks like snow! Certainly quite an interesting look..


Edvet said:


> If it's gonna be low tech, maybe make the spraybar on the side window and point it to the opposite side (maybe both on the left side, debris will collect on the leftside to, makes it easier to remove while waterchanging)



Yes I moved the spray bar last night and I'm planing to sticking some wave makers in to aid with flow. I've got lots of pottering to do!


----------



## Col1in (27 Nov 2017)

foxfish said:


> How much depth of substrate have you got? I am not sure if the square layout of the right looks very natural & overall it does not offer much perspective or depth of field.
> What do you plan on planting? You have a lot of height in you tank.


 Yeah I didn't quite mean for it to look so square but I'm kind of commited now! I think I'll lay some rocks at the edges to round them off. The substrate is about 2 inches at the back and about 1 inch at the front. Didn't want to go too deep in case of dead spots.. 

I'm going to plant java ferns and jungle val and a load of other easy plants. I got a bit carried away and ordered the jungle pack from Aquarium Gardens..


----------



## Col1in (27 Nov 2017)

2 x Saggitaria Subulata Bunches

2 x Vallisnerias Spiralis Bunches

2 x Vallisneria Gigantea Bunches

2 pots of Java Fern (Microsorum Pteropus) Background

2 x Cryptocoryne (sellers choice)

2 x Stem Plant (sellers choide)

2 x Echinodorus (sellers choice)

+ 5 more potted plants - mix of foreground, midground and background (not pictured)


----------



## Edvet (27 Nov 2017)

I am guessing you know Java fern can't be planted.


----------



## Col1in (27 Nov 2017)

Really? I've ordered wood to go in so I can tie them on.. I picked off some small java ferns from my other tank and plonked them in the substrate yesterday, oops...


----------



## Col1in (5 Dec 2017)

Plants in! 




Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

